# Honnapaloosa swap meet



## Flat Tire (Jul 16, 2022)

Is this still happening.? I called the number on the flyer but I just get a recording saying the number is no good,,,


----------



## Jimmy Red (Jul 16, 2022)

It's on
This is the number he us using on flyer
765 469 2526
Posted on Facebook Schwinns for life.
A lot of people going.


----------



## koolbikes (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 17, 2022)

Thanks! I see the number on the flyer is 467, should be 469,,,,,,,Talked to Don yesterday, I’ll be there!,,


----------



## marching_out (Jul 29, 2022)

Anyone there yet? May try to get there tomorrow.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 30, 2022)

Any pics


----------



## koolbikes (Jul 30, 2022)

Was there on Friday Nite and seen the Band, Rock'n Out, has some of the BBQ pork which was excellent ! There were a few vendors still selling stuff. Saturday was great weather with about 30 vendors, some good parts finds with all sorts of different bicycles. A really nice blue 1969 original Huffy, an original 1970 Schwinn 5 spd Cotton Picker, some nice Ballooners and Don's rare Huffy Twin Stick 5 with very rare rear Mag Wheel. It was a great Bicycle Swap Party !
Some Pic's ...


----------



## koolbikes (Jul 30, 2022)

More pics ...


----------



## marching_out (Jul 31, 2022)

Thanks for posting picts. Unfortunately I was unable to make it. Looks like it would have been worth the trip. Maybe next year.


----------

